# Outboard jet foot height?



## YoughJet (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi guys, just wondering if I could get any input on how to set the hight on a outboard jet. Maybe if some of you guys could tell me how you have your jets set up? 
My problem is I set my jet foot even with the bottom of my boat just as they instruct on the outboard jets website, and it would just spin out and cavitate when i would try and get the boat on plain, the impeller is still sharp so I dropped the engine a set of holes and took it out again, the boat would jump right on plane with no cavitation  , very happy it runs great.
But now the leading edge of the jet foot hangs 5/8" bellow the bottom and seems more susceptible to damage and drag, is this a normal jet foot height? I guess what I am asking if it would be worth my while to move the engine up maybe 1/4-3/8? 
Just curious if any of you guys could tell any performance gains in moving your engine in these small increment ie: 1/4". ? Any advise would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Dec 23, 2012)

You should gain speed if you move the motor up. I know that I did on my setup. The shoe is draging in the water being that far down. Slot your tilt trim bracket between the first hole you had the bolt in and the hole you have the bolts in now. Then just move it a little bit at a time until it cavitates on take off then move it back down a hair.


----------



## YoughJet (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanx lil blue rude I might give that a shot, because of the way I built my jackplate I would have to drill 2 more holes in my transom to move the motor back up a little bit, which I do not really want to do. Doing it the way you mentioned I could really find that sweetspot, thank for the advice!


----------

